

Github is down - abuark

Twitter update says connectivity issues.
======
brunosan
Github Pages is down. It is remarkable how unreliable Pages has been lately.
I've used Pingdom for the last month, and they have reported down time more
than 10 times in the last month, with various lengths. Worrisome.

------
calculus
Github is up ... at least when accessed from my town (Europe)

------
fagatini
Someone page Zed Shaw to the daily GitHub bashing thread.

